# Neubau vom Folienteich, KIES



## Joschi (1. Mai 2007)

Bin gerade am Neubau meines 3 x 2,50 großes Folienteich.Kann man normalen Kies den man in die Einfahrt als Weg macht oder als Spritzschutz ums Haus auch für den Gartenteich unter Wasser nehmen?
Wo genau packt man denn den Kies hin?In flache Zonen oder in den Tiefsten Zonen.Wie Tief muss ein Teich denn Empfehlenswert sein,bin gerade bei 70 cm Tiefe.Fische sollen auch rein.


----------



## sigfra (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neubau vom Folienteich, KIES*

Hallo Joschi...

erstmal herzlich willkommen im Forum...  

zu deiner Frage... ich persönlich würde bei Fischbesatz keinen Kies in den Teich einbringen... zumal du ja auch Fische einsetzten willst.. 

da sich im Kies und folglich in den Zwischenräumen Mulm und sonstiges ablagert und Fische im allgemeinen darin rumstöbern, wird der Dreck eben immer aufgewirbelt...  

und zu deiner Tiefe... mach den Teich so tief wie möglich... 70 cm ist meiner Meinung nach definitiv zu wenig...

... und wenn du noch in der Bauphase bist, würde ich an deiner Stelle gleich mindestens einen Bodenablauf mit einbauen... ebenso einen Skimmer... und dann natürlich den richtigen Filter dazu... denn mit Fischbesatz wirst du nicht drumrum kommen....


----------



## Frank (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neubau vom Folienteich, KIES*

Hallo Joschi,

auch von mir *herzlich willkommen im Club!*

@ Sigfra
Frank, schau mal in sein Profil, Joschi möchte anscheinend einen kleinen Teich mit ca. 2.000 Litern anschaffen. Da würde ich weder Kies einbringen noch Fische einsetzen.  

@ Joschi,
ein paar Angaben mehr zu deinem Vorhaben wären nicht schlecht. Willst du Technik einsetzen? 
Fotos sind immer sehr gut um etwas verständlicher zu erklären. Anleitung zum Fotos einstellen hier

Ferner sollte die "Schreibausdauer" noch dazu reichen um ein kurzes Hallo oder ähnliches und eine Grußformel einbringen zu können.


----------



## sabo2706 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neubau vom Folienteich, KIES*

Wenn Fische rein sollen, muss der Teich über einen Meter tief sein. Bei einem Meter liegt ungefähr die Frostgrenze - darunter friert das Wasser nicht mehr ein. Bei 70 Zentimetern besteht die Gefahr, dass aus den Fischen Fischstäbchen werden. :  Des weiteren braucht ein kleiner Teich mehr Pflege, als ein grösserer. In kleinen Teichen das biologische Gleichgewicht herzustellen  und zu halten ist schwierig. Einen Bodenablauf halte ich für überflüssig, da er nur einen Schwachpunkt in der Folie darstellt. Eine Tauchpumpe zum Entleeren reicht völlig bei der Teichgrösse. Gegen Kies und Sand spricht nur, dass sich Mulm absetzt, aber den kann man mit Filtertechnik und Schlammsauger entfernen.
Viel Spass beim Buddeln!


----------



## Joschi (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neubau vom Folienteich, KIES*



			
				sigfra schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Joschi...
> 
> erstmal herzlich willkommen im Forum...
> 
> ...



Hallo hast du den für mich auch ne Vernünftige Bauanleitung für Bodenablauf ,Skimmer u.s.w. welchen Filter würdest du denn empfehlen?


----------

